# amano at his best.



## Mark Evans (10 Nov 2008)

im not sure how many of you have seen this, maybe all of you, but for those who have not, look at this. and even the music is ok.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=yxxY9QRzM ... re=related


----------



## billy boy (10 Nov 2008)

WOW   some stunning tanks their lol, Is the music by enya?


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Nov 2008)

billy boy said:
			
		

> WOW  some stunning tanks their lol, Is the music by enya?



yep, enya. ive watched this vid about 10 times. it just amazes me how good the man is at every style. scape after scape after scape....


----------



## Garuf (10 Nov 2008)

Most if not all of those are the photo's I posted in my "inspiration" thread way back when on fishforums.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Most if not all of those are the photo's I posted in my "inspiration" thread way back when on fishforums.



there's some new ones i think. allot were on that thread, but im sure theres some additions


----------



## Thomas McMillan (10 Nov 2008)

I've seen most of the videos like this, but not this one. It's definately the best one - some great scapes. i like how it showed the hardscape of his home tank too, haven't seen that before.

The music with those photos just makes you wanna cry!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Nov 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I've seen most of the videos like this, but not this one. It's definately the best one - some great scapes. i like how it showed the hardscape of his home tank too, haven't seen that before.
> 
> The music with those photos just makes you wanna cry!



it is good, and ive seen most of the pics too. im not usually into that gordy music thing, but i felt i had to post it for newcomers really. nicely put together.

thumbs up to the dedicated human being that made the vid


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Nov 2008)

Here's a nice inspirational montage of photos from someone's visit to the ADA gallery:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=9jNTMAf8KTI

Loving the classical version of "Nothing else matters" by metallica!  7mins 36 long!


----------



## Garuf (10 Nov 2008)

There's a band that does nothing but strings versions of metal bands, I've got one of their albums that is slayer but on strings and it's genius.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Nov 2008)

thanks for the post, he is, in my opinion, the best at planted tanks. i loved the last part, where he is in the aquarium, just gives you the shere scale. the man is amazing, long may he continue.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Nov 2008)

Thanks for sharing, some amazing scapes that i havent seen before.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> There's a band that does nothing but strings versions of metal bands, I've got one of their albums that is slayer but on strings and it's genius.


Apocaliptica, reason I am not going to the ADA demo on the 12th, promised the missus I would take her to this, she loves them! oh well...


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Nov 2008)

Can't make it mate? Bummer


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Nov 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Can't make it mate? Bummer


Just don't think I can make it back in time for the concert! oh well


----------

